# Gas Station nearest AEP?



## choman2673 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey All,

Buddies & I had our first trip to AEP last year. Had an AWESOME time! Just curious if anyone knows where the nearest gas station is from AEP Campground C. We will be coming from the north on State Route 83. Is there a gas station in the town of Cumberland?  

Thanks, Craig


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

not sure about cumberland but when coming south on 83 just before you cross interstate 70 there are a couple


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

While u are camping at AEP and need gas. Here is where to go


Nearest gas is in Caldwell on St Rte 78 east, 11 miles from AEP Lands at I-77 junction

McConnelsville on St Rte 78 west, 18 miles from AEP Lands

No gas in Cumberland.

St Rte 83 and I-70 junction....town of New Concord.....lots of gas


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

new concord that is it i could not think of the town name


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Maggot,
Isn't there gas available at Kari Joe's in uptown Reinersville? What about the Quick Exchange which used to be "The Old Man's Money"? It might be worth paying the higher price than driving out to 77/78 Caldwell Exit.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

AH Kari Jo's. Cant wait ten days and counting. If you go to Malta to get a bucket of gas you could always stop at the River Queen and have a cold frosty pop!


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

BB--
The latest check on the 15 day weather for AEP looks pretty good for May 1-4. Hopefully we will be cleaning fish rather than sitting in the River Queen.:T


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

Kari Joes is now Jumpers Corners and Kari no longer owns it. They don't have gas and dont think they ever have.

The Quick ExChange at this time does not have gas. They have a pump but it does not go up high enough price wise to sell gas at todays prices.............the pump is very old


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

well....fella's if its of any good there is a nice lil breakfest spot with gas on 60 in gatesprot called green ancre....me and the wife are planning on comming down may 1st and joinin ya'll for a day do to work we cant stay or come any more then that


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Kinda off topic..But Gracies is under new ownership. I about fainted when I was looking at the product on the shelf. I was used to it being dust covered. Talked to the new owner and his wife, seemed like pretty decent people. I think its called Campbells. They did have better and more of supply of items on the shelves.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

JD---- maybe the Good Lord will be looking out for us that weekend and provide us with some good weather. Maybe Grandpa will step in and make the sun shine on us. Does the Quick Exchange still have the slab wood forsale Maggot? JD---- I dont think the king will be joining us. Looks like Just Me You and MB. The king said it would just depend where he is at at the time. He said he would probably just stay in the cargo hauler if he comes.


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow, no gas at the Quick Exchange??!! Pumps can't handle the inflated prices??? That is nearly as funny as me falling down a highwall, chest deep in cold water with a broken pole stuck in the mud:C 

Maybe they should just set it for 2 bucks and double the money when you pay! Do they at least have slabwood there for sale??


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

There is nearly enough slab wood there to rebuild the Taj Mahal.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

thx sgofish i wont worry about takin any then. JD--- that my friend was one of the funniest things i have seen in all the times we have been going. That was priceless. Its just to bad i had no camera at the time.


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

There is plenty of wood for sale at the Quick ExChange. They sell it cut up by the bundle, barrel or truck bed load. You can also buy uncut slabs by the truck load. Just bring your own chainsaw if you buy whole uncut slabs so you can cut up the wood back at your camp.


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey fellas!

Does anyone know what the prices are for the wood at quick exchange?

We're coming up in about 3 weeks and it would be great if we dont have to bring our own wood.

Thanx


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Last year it was 25 bucks for a truck load. I am assuming it is the same. It beats wasting time going and cutting it or hauling it down. Thanks Maggot!


----------



## mbanks (Apr 4, 2008)

JD,BB dont worry i will have a camera this year for the first launch of those float tubes. It should be quite a sight, I might want to bring a rope also!!!!:C


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

You will wish you had one by the time the weekend is over. I guess we will catch the fish so you can clean them.


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

Bundle = $4.00

Barrel = $8.00

Small P/U truck 6' bed = $25.00

Medium P/U truck 7' bed = $35.00

Large P/U truck 8' bed = $40.00

When you buy wood by the truck full you have to throw wood into truck ( NO STACKING OF WOOD )

You can also buy wood there in the form of uncut slabs, slabs are any where between 8-12 feet long. For only $10.00 you can load up your 8' bed or smaller p/u truck with uncut slabs of wood. You will have to cut the wood up back at your campsite as no cutting of wood is permitted on Q.ExChange property due to liability legal kinda stuff.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks for the info.maybe we will see you in uptown reinersville.


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

hey bb. i was out over the weekend. they drop wood out to aep for that reason. i drove into campsite c and they have cut down some tress also. they are still laying there. i dont think you will need to worry about the wood. i have my tube but i need to get some new waders. i had wet feet!!! they should be hear in time. you all know what site your gonna stay at? let me know bud. jason p.s. i see fishys in my sleep.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

hey bb,let me know what site you will be at....i can only make it down on the 1st but i will be there...

jasonrobinson...give me a call sometime when you aint at work or got a day off so we can do alittle fishing


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok will do! Flatties / Jason check PM. Jason dont worry bout wet feet. worry when it gets to your butt. Thats when you know your in trouble.


----------



## tombo131 (Apr 23, 2008)

I didn't really want to start a new thread just for this, but does anyone know where I can locate a map of the AEP ponds/lakes?


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

go to aeprecreationallands.com . you should be able to find it on there i did. jason


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

I think you can pick them up at the store in Rienersville as well.


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

The Quick Exchange Has The Maps And Permits.


----------

